# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  OASIS, platform to build and operate autonomous stores, , AiFi Inc., Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - AiFi Inc.

Home page - aifi.com/oasis-platform

Playlist "AiFi Oasis"

----------


## Airicist

Tap, get, go! Shopping at AiFi x Albert Heijn Autonomous Store

Jun 12, 2020




> Tap, get, go! Shopping can be as simple as that!  
> Learn more about this project at https://www.aifi.com/ahold-case-study. 
> Learn more about AiFi's Autonomous Store Platform at https://www.aifi.com/oasis

----------


## Airicist

AiFi hybrid solution: computer vision powered autonomous store

Dec 8, 2020




> Take a virtual tour of this 4000-sqft hybrid store, where shoppers can choose to shop autonomously (by checking in using an AiFi app) or continue to shop as usual with a cashier at checkout. This dual shopping approach allows retailers to offer customers the freedom to choose, which is an attractive option to gradually introduce fully autonomous solutions to customers.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tech Startup AiFi Debuts Largest Hybrid Unmanned Store In Shanghai"

by Tiffany Lung
December 8, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "AiFi and Wundermart Partner up for Cashierless Checkout Stores"

by Chris Albrecht
February 17, 2021

----------


## Airicist

AiFi enabled autonomous shopping at Live Nation music festivals

Oct 14, 2021




> Music festivals are back in our lives! Even better, now you can shop autonomously with the Express Shop powered by AiFi and Verizon 5G+MEC! Check out our activations at BottleRock Napa, Sea.Hear.Now and Governor's Ball!

----------

